# my little collection



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 23, 2008)

i've been collecting since about spring last year but i hadn't been able to get anything from june to the end of december. so pretty long break between buying anything so i've got my little collection. i mainly buy shadows from mac as thats my thing. i've also taken pics of all the other stuff that i own that is non mac as well. enjoy!! if you want to know what anything is just feel free to ask. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my shadows





my shadesticks and brushes (excuse the dirty brush) 





my two little paints, paint pot and i believe a sample of fluid line but im not sure.





my almost non existant lippies.





my whole little collection





all my other stuff


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

lovely collection! it's not tiny


----------



## KTB (Feb 23, 2008)

You have gorgeous shadows!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 24, 2008)

i love your shadows


----------



## pepe (Feb 24, 2008)

Was the little collection just an understatement, because in my eyes it's huge and envy-worthy. Lovely collection !


----------



## Jot (Feb 24, 2008)

lovely collection and by no means tiny x


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pepe* 

 
_Was the little collection just an understatement, because in my eyes it's huge and envy-worthy. Lovely collection !_

 
LOL!! Well i've seen some of the other collections on here and compared to those my collection of mac stuff is pretty small. Thank you though!!!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KTB* 

 
_You have gorgeous shadows!!!_

 
 Quote:

  i love your shadows  
 

thanks!! i love my shadows too!! lol.


----------



## Julzie (Feb 24, 2008)

*drools* Those eyeshadows! Love them.


----------



## COBI (Feb 24, 2008)

Lovely collection.  Have you considered depotting?  You've got about 6 free e/s or lippies just sitting there.


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 24, 2008)

Great collection! I love the wide arrange of colors


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Lovely collection. Have you considered depotting? You've got about 6 free e/s or lippies just sitting there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha yea i've definately thought about it. i just need to find the time to depot them. im not into lipsticks as u can see i only own a grand total of two but if they are giving free e/s then oh yea. haha!!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartsarebound* 

 
_Great collection! I love the wide arrange of colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks!! i try to vary the colors i get every time i go because i get about 5 new colors whenever i go. Depending on what else i get. If i get a shadestick or something i'll get 4 but i try to stay in the budget of 100$.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 24, 2008)

I love your shadows!!  I am definately more of a shadow girl myself!!  I think they took over more than half of my traincase!  And your collection is not tiny!!


----------



## COBI (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_haha yea i've definately thought about it. i just need to find the time to depot them. im not into lipsticks as u can see i only own a grand total of two but if they are giving free e/s then oh yea. haha!!_

 
For free e/s, you'll have to bring your B2M to the freestanding store (versus a counter).  F/S and pro stores allow free e/s for B2M, also, while the counters can only allow lip.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_For free e/s, you'll have to bring your B2M to the freestanding store (versus a counter). F/S and pro stores allow free e/s for B2M, also, while the counters can only allow lip._

 
ohh ok!! i didnt know that!! Which means i'll just be taking a trip down to the mac store thats 10mins away versus 5 mins away at the mall. lol. 

Do counters sell empty palettes or do I have to go to a freestanding store to get those?


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_I love your shadows!! I am definately more of a shadow girl myself!! I think they took over more than half of my traincase! And your collection is not tiny!!_

 
haha!! i need to get a traincase or something because im just piling the make up into a box right now and when im in a rush i can't find anything. But i want something that i can easily travel with as well because i like taking all my shadows with me when i travel so i can do different looks. It's so tough!!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 26, 2008)

Counters don't sell palettes, so store it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like your collection, love your shadows!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Counters don't sell palettes, so store it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like your collection, love your shadows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's what i thought so yup!! off to the store it is!!

haha thanks!!


----------

